# just bought an s4



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

hey guys i just bought a 93 s4 
it needs new doors as there all rusty i need to know what other doors will work. will ones from like an audi 200 work?
heres the car. i really like it i just dont know if its worth fixing.








thanks


----------



## s216v (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: just bought an s4 (furious GTi)*

Doors from a 100 or A6 up to 1997 will work


----------



## s216v (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: just bought an s4 (s216v)*

There are quite a few parting out here


----------



## furious GTi (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: just bought an s4 (s216v)*

does anyone know if like a 88-up audi doors would work?
what does everyone use to lower there cars?


----------



## KARMANN_20V (May 25, 2005)

*Re: just bought an s4 (furious GTi)*

Go and sign up on http://www.audiworld.com
It has a very active UrS forum and a good faq section. Make sure to check the faq before you ask anything on that forum.


----------

